# Instead of Mylar?



## mom2jordanjenna (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello all, I am hope this finds you all well. I am new here and have a stilly question. I am trying to quickly do rhinestone shirts for my little girl and nieces for Christmas. We are going to see the "happy mouse" in Florida, and I have the hotfix crystals to do them, but have ran into a HUGE problem, I can not find mylar paper anywhere near me and I do not have enough time to wait for some to be shipped. Are there any alternatives to using this to get my stones to stick to a see through paper to get my design on? I hate to sound stupid, but this is all new to me. Thanks in advance for any help you can give me, it is greatly appreciate.  Have a great evening!
jennifer


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I haven't tried anything other than transfer tape to apply stones but what you can do is go to Hobby Lobby and purchase a rhinestone transfer around the size of your design. Just scrape or pick the rhinestones off and reuse the tape.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Do you have any Clear mask Heat resist tape at home at all?
If you do this will work just fine.
Heat tape for Dye sub work , also works, anything that has stick and can hold the heat should work just fine.
Sandy jo


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Krystle1981 said:


> I haven't tried anything other than transfer tape to apply stones but what you can do is go to Hobby Lobby and purchase a rhinestone transfer around the size of your design. Just scrape or pick the rhinestones off and reuse the tape.


Krystle, that is an excellent idea.


----------

